# Muzzle-Loader season?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Everyone getting psyched up and ready for Muzzle-Loader season? Due to my Wife finding a job (Yay!) I will not be able to travel to my hunting cabin for the season (Boo!). I will probably be hunting public land near my home. Still pumped up about it, just not as hopeful for getting a deer. Barring injury the hunt will be a success, maybe just not producing vittles.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable hunt. Lets hear some of the plans.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

My nephew an me are pumped for this weekend. He didn't score yet. I put up a stand with a feeder last week and the deer are hittin it hard. He CANNOT WAIT for this weekend to get here.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be going to my cabin... down south east....wish work wasn't so good to get there early to get some corn and alfalfa out for the deer....I have let to many bucks go bow hunting and the deer were nonexistent during gun season, hopefully will see some this trip, at least Sat. & Sun.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Of course I went up to Vance Outdoors last weekend to get a Muzzleloader and a 12 gauge single shot and I have drill weekend this weekend. My luck. I'll be going out Monday morning though. I need to get this stink off me from archery and gun season. Seen many of them but most of them too far for a crossbow and I shot at one and it went low, didn't know the yardage difference in the 3 dots on my scope, now I know and I won't miss again.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

can't hunt sat morning.have to haul a load of hay.will be out in the afternoon.i can only shoot a doe.took a nice 9pt during regular gun season.would rather shoot the coyotes instead of a doe.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

We are heading south Saturday morning to Noble county. 
I know the holidays are over and I'm tired of hearing all of the Christmas songs too. But I have this one rolling around in my head everytime I look out the window today.

OHHHH 
The weather outside isn't frightful
Grilled loins and steaks are delightful
The black powder season is here
Let it snow...Let it snow...Let it snow

Be careful it's catchy. If you read it more than twice and hum along, you'll be singing to your dogs like me. They love it. I'm their Elvis.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Have to work now on Saturday....work is just to good....come on retirement in 7 months


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am going to take my son out to shoot some ducks in the am ... then go deer hunting about 3 pm and let him shot his first buck on saterday ....thats the plan i will post up to let you now what happend


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Packed up the truck just waiting for the cabin keys. I've got a buck & doe already so just going for the good times, campfires & beer. I will be helping them out with drives while I've still have an either sex tag. Ya'll be safe !! and good luck to everyone.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be out Saturday and Sunday. Still have 2 tags that I haven't filled yet! First time I bought 2. Looks like I may be cooking up tags soup! Have nobody but myself to blame though. Had some good shots during gun season and missed. Rushed my shot. Aiming is important. Hit a buck during bow season, but it was gut shot and lost the trail. Had 2 different occasions where an 8 pointer ran right past me during bow season. They didn't slow down enough to get a good shot. I'm sure I could have hit them with a gun. Both were within 10 yards! 

Going to use my own muzzleloader for the first time. Got it 2 years ago, but didn't go out cause I already had my deer. Love the feel of the muzzleloader much better than my 12 gage mossburg 500. Shorter barrel is easier to swing and aim.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just arrived in Athens. I will be hunting all 4 days.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice to see the wide eight is still around.Looks like you need to set the time on the feeder to 6:00 Poor guy is hungry. 
Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope to get a shot with my Savage. 

This would be the first time with smokeless. 
NO SMOKE, yes !!! 

Sorry, I dont find the smoke nostalgic from a inline. I do use my flintlock from time to time.



Jim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Nice to see the wide eight is still around.Looks like you need to set the time on the feeder to 6:00 Poor guy is hungry.
> Good Luck to everyone.


He has been visiting both feeders recently. The time and date on this one is wrong.

Bird-dogman, I think you will like your Savage, we like ours a bunch.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

cant wait im taken my brothers son with me in the morning , im taken my smokepole to but will have the video camera with me to , (camera on tripod lol), checked the cam tonight , my nefew would love a shot a this 1 , good luck lil man lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

player4x4life said:


> my nefew would love a shot a this 1 , good luck lil man lol


Anybody would love a shot at that.

Good luck


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Prep is done, truck is just about loaded. Checking the weather, hoping for a Chinook wind! Good luck to all who are braving the cold this morning. Stay warm, watch your fingers and toes and ears. Safe shots and full freezers.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bird-dogman, what load are you shooting in that savage? Always lookin for a new one to try! Best muzzleloader I have ever owned, love it!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i hunted behind my home today and it was a bust.
2 coyote,a couple of rabbits and the good part,alot of pheasants.
1st time in 20 years or so that i haven't seen a deer while hunting this area.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hunted from first light til about 11:30 with no deer sighted. Heard some blowing as I was putting my gear on. a car stopped in the road and shined its headlights into a field nearby and the deer got indignant. No fresh tracks where I was. Tons of squirrel sighted though. Oh well there is always tomorrow.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I humted southern Clermont. I saw 5 and shot a nice doe. My friend was hunting another part of the farm and he also saw 5 and shot button buck (he thought it was a doe).


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I just want some meat in the freezer. i am venisonless this year.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Stuck it out until 11 and saw nothing, went back out at 1:30 and sat til dark and saw nothing again. Hopefully the wind dies down tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

dmgonfishin55, I finally settled on 56gr of N120 with 300gr xtp-mag bullets mmp sabots. If I wait for the barrrel to cool between shots, 5 shot groups are 1 1/8inch @100yd..

I saw many fresh tracks on the way in and many NEW ones on the way out but never saw a deer. Regardless it was a great morning ! 

I'm calling it a season! My dog is telling me its time for more pheasants at the game farm.


Jim


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

gonna hit it hard tomorrow. Maybe go for squirrels Monday mid day.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

We hunted Wills Creek Public today, every year at muzzleloader season a guy I know puts on a big hunt down there. We started driving first thing in the morning, and only quit for a warm lunch and then back at it again. Usually lots of deer seen, lots of deer shot. Today....hmmm, not so much, I seen one buck on the first drive(smaller 8), and 5 does, which I had no shot at. Last year there was no one on any of the public, this year..... people everywhere! I guess everyone still has tags to fill?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hard to get motivated and get out to the truck when the wind chill is 0. Maybe church, then hunt the afternoon. so much for hitting it hard today. Lol


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes the cold weather will get ya! I am at home today taking it easy with the wife and Kids! Yesterday I was a driver all day! Hiking up and down hills in the snow, I was way overdressed in the morning, the bill of my hat was holding to much heat in, and making my glasses fog up, so I had to get rid of my hat. About half way through the first drive I had a solid head of ice, where my sweat was freezing in my hair. The worst part was after hiking all day, the last drive of the day, they gave us drivers a break and had us sit. Whooow.... that was cold, after sweating all day and getting wet, sitting was the wrong thing to do!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

WOW i was out in the woods yesterday and it was 12 deg when i walked out of my truck at 7 am


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I think last night and this morning is the coldest I've ever been while hunting! I stuck it out though. Didn't see a deer all weekend. This morning my eyes froze shut riding the 4 wheeler back to camp!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> gonna hit it hard tomorrow. Maybe go for squirrels Monday mid day.


From what I've seen you should be able to fill a truck with squirrels, no one hunts them anymore


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

It seems every time I go deer hunting all i see is squirrels, and vice-versa. We shall see. Taking implements in the truck for both tomorrow. If i'm not seeing deer again, then i will switch guns and bag some tree rats.


----------

